# Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen



## SteveO2 (14. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir zum schleppen einen Bootsrutenhalter kaufen, der was taugt. Ich fische nur mit Stationärrolle. Eine mobile Version wäre gut, wenn die aber nichts taugen, würde ich mir auch eine Halterung ans Boot schrauben. Ich habe ein Ruderboot der Marke Anka. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einigen Bootsrutenhalter für stationärrolle und kann Empfehlungen abgeben?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## allegoric (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

Mobile kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil mir da schon Ruten über Bord gegangen sind. Ich nutze für meinen Krempel Railblaza. In meinem nachfolgenden Vid siehste auch, wie ich dort die Rute angebracht habe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U6PPtzcx4Q&t=25s

In den Kommentaren siehste auch, welche Module von Railblaza ich auf meinem Boot kombiniert habe. Der Vorteil ist ganz klar, dass du flexibil in der Montierung bist und verschiedene Module in den Basen einsetzen kannst. So habe ich mir ebenfalls Echolot, Tablet und den ganzen anderen Kram im Boot montiert und kann es v.a. nach Belieben wechseln. Den Rutenhalter kann man nach Wunsch in Sternform drehen, je nach Ausrichtung, was du gerade brauchst. Ich habe hier gerade auf Naturköder eingerichtet. Da steht die Rute sehr nach am Boot ran, bzw. plumpst das unmittelbar am Boot runter. Wenn ich schleppe, ziehe ich den Rutenhalter kurz aus der Base und verstelle den so, dass die Rute nach draußen steht und dann geht es weiter....super easy.
Einziger Nachteil ist natürlich der Preis, aber das Gelumpe hält wie die Sau.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

Hi, mein Favorit wäre der Titelok in Rohrform.
https://www.mybait.de/tite-lok-rutenhalter-5710#gref

Haltespange kommt extra.|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## nostradamus (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

Hi,
ich habe in meinem Boot Rutenhalter aus alu verbaut und auch 2 von Rhino. Die Rhinos sind preislich absolut ok und machen bis jetzt einen sehr guten eindruck....

gruß
mario


----------



## nostradamus (14. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

... Titeloksind klasse, aber auch eine ecke teurer wie die rhinos...


----------



## SteveO2 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

Meint ihr den hier von Tite Lok?
https://tenten-boats.de/Tite-Lok-Rutenhalter-5610-mit-Gabel-und-Schraubklemme-5608


----------



## jkc (15. November 2017)

*AW: Bootsrutenhalter für Runderboot Anka zum schleppen*

Nein, diesen hier:

https://tenten-boats.de/Tite-Lok-Rutenhalter-5710-6-fach-verstellbar

Jetzt erst gesehen, dass der Link oben nicht funzt.


----------

